# How fast is "too fast?"



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

In regards to a LBP's growth rate, how fast is too fast? I've never heard actual numbers - just the vague admonition to not let him grow "too fast."


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Giant breed dogs typically grow in spurts with plateaus between. The more you can minimize the peaks and troughs in growth in these puppies the lesser the chance of developmental bone growth problems like pano, OCD (osteochondritis dissicans), or HOD (hyperosteodystrophy). I truly believe that a raw diet provides the most stable nutrition to growing puppies.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe my question wasn't clear. I would like an actual number to use as a guideline for growing large breed dogs. I recognize that there will be some variation between breeds and individual dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> Maybe my question wasn't clear. I would like an actual number to use as a guideline for growing large breed dogs. I recognize that there will be some variation between breeds and individual dogs.


What do you mean number? Like the number of pounds per week a certain breed tends to gain? Per month? Or the number of weeks it takes a large breed dog to grow? I really don't think there is an answer to your question in the way you want. There is too much variability in the response you want. And it totally depends on the particular dog and context in which that pup is being raised.

In my experience with Dane pups is that they gain 2-7 pounds per week during their spurts (depending on the puppy and the week) and 2 pounds or less a week during their trough phase (depending on the puppy and the week). Some growth spurts last longer than others but usually for at least a few weeks or months and same for their plateaus. I'd say their growing stops around 18-24 months (maybe longer for some individuals). 

I don't think there's really a way to put numerical value on the growing too fast amount since it's different for each individual dog. 

Why do you want this information?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree. I wouldn't worry about growth numbers. Even like breeds have different growth rates. It comes down to genetics. Keeping an eye on there body weight, is the best way to go about it.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Danes may grow at about 7 lbs/week. Thanks, that's what I needed to know.

Labs and Standard Poodles may grow at about 2-3 lbs/week at the fastest.

If anyone has info on other breeds, I'd appreciate it. I'm just looking for ballpark numbers to help a friend whose GSD is having problems. Some people do better with numbers (as opposed to asking him to monitor the pup's body condition). It's heartbreaking to hear the pup's cries.


----------

